# An Avro Vulcan and a RB-47



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's been a little while since I posted photos of the kits I've made. 

First is a Cyber-hobby 1/200 scale Avro Vulcan B2 painted in anti flash white.
It even came with a small cockpit and crew figures! A fun little model, hardest part of the build was the small parts of the undercarriage. Each of the rear assemblies comprised 10 parts.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/AvroVulcanB2_Top.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/AvroVulcanB2_Bot.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/AvroVulcanB2_Side.jpg

2nd the Hobbycraft 1/144 RB-47 which has been in my stash for quite a while. Hand painted in Tamiya aluminium and other metallic shades.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/RB-47_Top2.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/RB-47_Belly.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/RB-47_Side.JPG


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

The Avro Vulcan was a beautiful A/C, she had great lines! The B/RB-47 was never one of my favorites but you did a _great_ paint job of both.:thumbsup:

Thanks for show'em to us,
Carl-


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Excellent job on both! I've always liked both aircraft.

Is that a Blue Steel missile under it?

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, that's the Blue Steel missile on the belly of the Vulcan. Non standard colouring. They were either a light blue/gray or white.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yes, I forgot to ask about the coloring/_colouring_ of the missile as to whether the metallic blue was a correct color/_colour_. I've never seen any 'draw-rings' on it....:lol: (a little Yank/rabble humor!)

By the way, is that color an out of the bottle color? _It's a *beautiful* color_!! Have no idea what I'd paint with it but I'd like the have a bottle on the shelf (if it's not a custom mix).

Carl-


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice job, love both aircraft. I'm sort of waiting for the Avro Vulcan B2 to come out in 1/32 scale.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Dave621955 said:


> I'm sort of waiting for the Avro Vulcan B2 to come out in 1/32 scale.


Nah, I'd hold off for the 1/10!

Carl-


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess I'll need a bigger model room........


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work on both of them!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The paint used on the Blue Steel missile is Tamiya X-13 Metallic Blue. Which I like to use whenever I get the chance. Worked out well for the Pegasus Area 51 Saucer kit at least.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> The paint used on the Blue Steel missile is Tamiya X-13 Metallic Blue. Which I like to use whenever I get the chance. Worked out well for the Pegasus Area 51 Saucer kit at least.


Damn! You just gave me a great idea Xen!!!

Carl-


----------

